# 160GB für XP Formatieren



## CremeDeLaCreme (12. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

 Ich habe eine 160GB Festplatte von Samsung. 
 Ich will die Platte partitionieren: 10GB für XP ------ + den Rest.
 Bei der XP Installation werden mir aber nur so 130GB angezeigt.


 Was kann ich jetzt machen?
 1. Wenn ich einfach eine Patition 10GB mache und den Rest als eine Partition. Kann ich dann in XP mit dem Registry Trick den Rest freischalten?  das? (Nebenbei: Ich mache eine Partition 10GB, kann ich den Rest dann als unpartitionierten Bereich stehen lassen oder muss ich da auch ne Partition machen?

 2. Ich fände es besser, wenn die Festplatte gleich im XP Setup voll erkannt wird. Dies soll gehen, indem ich das SP1 auf meine XP-CD integriere...

 3. Oder soll ich von meiner alten Platte XP starten, die neue dazu anschließen und dann mit irgendeinem Programm die neue Platte Partitionieren? (<- das die Platte in XP ganz erkannt wird, bekomme ich mit der Registry hin.


 --------
 Also ich wäre für Punkt 2..  das?



 dangö


----------



## Kyoko (12. Januar 2005)

1. Was ist der registry äTrick, 2. Ja, du kannst es Unformatiert lassen! Welches FS willst den Formatieren? Da gibtsa einschränkungen! Zum beispiel lässt FAT16 nur 32 GB Partitionen zu (oder war das FAT32?)


----------



## Cheese (13. Januar 2005)

Was willst du noch mit FAT? Um die möglichkeiten, die XP bietet voll auszuschöpfen, musst sowieso NTFS nehmen....

Es könnte was helfen, wenn du des Service-Pack 1 integrierst, hatte nämlich das gleiche Problem mal. Mein Xp Home ist noch ohne SP1, da wurde die Platte auch nur zu einem gewissen Prozentsatz erkannt (auch 160GB), hab mir dann das XP Prof zugelegt, weil ich die Zugriffrechteeinstellungen gebraucht hab und dies hat das SP1 schon integriert gehabt, seitdem wird die Platte voll erkannt. 

Auf alle Fälle würd ich sagen lohnt sich dir Arbeit, des mal auszuprobieren


----------

